# Top kem chống nắng hóa học



## khoedepez (8/12/21)

Kem chống nắng hóa học là gì? Da của bạn có phù hợp với kem chống nắng hóa học hay không? Làm thế nào để lựa chọn cho mình loại kem chống nắng hóa học phù hợp?
Đây là những băn khoăn của rất nhiều bạn khi muốn tìm cho mình một loại kem chống nắng an toàn và hiệu quả.
Trong bài viết này mình sẽ review 10 loại kem chống nắng hóa học tốt nhất được các chuyên gia da liễu khuyên dùng, hi vọng có thể giúp được bạn hiểu rõ hơn về những dòng kem chống nắng hóa học phổ biến nhé.



*Kem chống nắng hóa học là gì?*
Đây là loại kem chống nắng cho da với các thành phần hữu cơ, tạo nên khả năng hấp thụ, thẩm thấu và chuyển hóa các tia UV thành nhiệt lượng không gây tổn hại đến da.
Kết cấu của các loại kem chống nắng hóa học thường mỏng, nhẹ, không chứa các chất tạo màu, mùi và được đánh giá cao về khả năng chống nắng.
*Ưu nhược điểm của kem chống nắng hóa học*
Một số ưu nhược điểm của dòng kem chống nắng hóa học mà bạn có thể tìm hiểu như:
*Ưu điểm:*

Kết cấu mỏng, nhẹ, không chất tạo màu, tạo mùi nên dễ dàng thẩm thấu trên da mà không tạo cảm giác nhờn rít.
Lượng kem cho mỗi lần sử dụng ít và tiết kiệm hơn kem chống nắng vật lý.
Vừa chống nắng vừa hỗ trợ dưỡng da tối ưu.
Không gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông nên dễ dàng dặm lại và sử dụng hàng ngày.
Có thể sử dụng như lớp lót trang điểm mà không nâng tone làm da quá trắng, đồng thời không gây vệt trắng trên da.
*Nhược điểm:*

Thành phần trong kem chống nắng hóa học thường dễ gây kích ứng trên da, đặc biệt là với làn da nhạy cảm.
Đối với kem chống nắng hóa học bạn sẽ cần bôi lại trong khoảng thời gian ngắn hơn, khoảng 2 tiếng.
*Phân biệt kem chống nắng hóa học và vật lý*
Hiện nay kem chống nắng hóa học và kem chống nắng vật lý đã trở nên quen thuộc với hầu hết mọi người. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng có thể phân biệt đúng được hai dòng kem chống nắng này. Cách dễ nhất là bạn có thể phân biệt dựa trên tên gọi và thành phần.
*1. Tên gọi*

Kem chống nắng vật lý: Sunblock
Kem chống nắng hóa học: Sunscreen
*2. Thành phần*

Thành phần thường có trong kem chống nắng vật lý là titanium dioxide và zinc oxide.
Thành phần thường thấy trong kem chống nắng hóa học như: avobenzone, oxybenzone, sulisobenzone…
*Lưu ý khi sử dụng kem chống nắng hóa học*
Lựa chọn cho mình được loại kem chống nắng hóa học rồi nhưng làm sao để sử dụng một cách hiệu quả nhất, cùng khoedepez.com điểm qua một vài lưu ý khi sử dụng dòng sản phẩm này nha:

*Nên sử dụng loại kem chống nắng riêng cho da mặt và body*: Vì một số loại kem chống nắng cho body khi sử dụng lên da mặt sẽ dễ gây kích ứng và nổi mụn, đặc biệt là với kem chống nắng hóa học.
*Chọn kem chống nắng hóa học phù hợp với làn da*: Mỗi một làn da và điều kiện môi trường sẽ phù hợp với từng loại kem chống nắng và chỉ số SPF riêng.
*Nên sử dụng kem chống nắng đều đặn mỗi ngày*: Nhằm để bảo vệ làn da của bạn một cách toàn diện.
*Với kem chống nắng hóa học bạn nên bôi lại thường xuyên trong ngày:* Khoảng 2 đến 3 tiếng một lần.
*Sử dụng kem chống nắng ở bước cuối của quy trình skincare:* Và đợi khoảng 20 phút để kem chống nắng thẩm thấu vào da bạn.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng vật lý bạn nên có trong mùa hè
*Review 10 loại kem chống nắng hóa học được nhiều người lựa chọn nhất*
Dưới đây là 10 dòng kem chống nắng hóa học an toàn và hiệu quả được nhiều người tin dùng. Bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn cho mình loại sản phẩm phù hợp với làn da nhé!
*1. Kem chống nắng hóa học La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+*





Kem chống nắng hóa học La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ 50ml có giá khoảng 475.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+*
La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ là kem chống nắng hóa học thuộc thương hiệu dược mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng tại Pháp được rất nhiều chuyên khoa gia liễu trên thế giới khuyên dùng.
Mình khá thích thiết kế của em kem chống nắng này, lấy hai màu cam và trắng làm chủ đạo, dạng tuýp vuông vức độc đáo. Kết cấu của sản phẩm dạng sữa lỏng nên dễ tán và nhanh thẩm thấu vào da.
Khi tìm hiểu về bảng thành phần của La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ mình có thấy màng lọc độc quyền XL-Protect, hỗ trợ bảo vệ da trước tác hại của ô nhiễm môi trường và tia UVA/UVB.
Sử dụng em này trên da mình cảm thấy mỏng nhẹ, không tạo nên cảm giác bết dính hay nhờn rít trên da, đồng thời khả năng chống thấm nước cũng khá tốt nhờ hạt Polymers có trong sản phẩm.
Ngoài ra, La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ còn giúp làn da mình giữ được độ ẩm nhất định trong thời gian sử dụng do có chứa thành phần Glycerin, không làm khô da hay gây kích ứng dù da mình khá nhạy cảm.
Tuy nhiên, trong sản phẩm có chứa cồn nên bạn nào dị ứng với thành phần này thì nên lưu ý trước khi có ý định sử dụng nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 Đây sẽ là gợi ý tốt với mọi loại da, kể cả da nhạy cảm, da dễ kích ứng với ánh nắng.

*2. Kem chống nắng hóa học Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel SPF50+ PA++++*





Kem chống nắng hóa học Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel SPF50+ PA++++ 90ml có giá khoảng 230.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel SPF50+ PA++++*
Kem chống nắng hóa học Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel SPF50+/PA++++ đến từ Nhật Bản sẽ là một gợi ý tốt cho rất nhiều chị em đang tìm kiếm sản phẩm chống nắng hiệu quả.
Thiết kế của em này dạng chai nhựa màu xanh dương cầm khá chắc tay, tiện lợi khi sử dụng và dễ dàng mang theo khi ra ngoài. Sản phẩm có dạng gel lai sữa, khi thoa lên da mình thấy thấm khá nhanh mà không gây cảm giác nhờn rít nhiều.
Em này có chỉ số chống nắng khá cao, SPF 50+/PA++++ nên mình thấy khả năng chống nắng khá tốt, kể cả với những ngày mình có hoạt động ngoài trời, đi bơi thì da cũng không bị xỉn màu nhiều.
Ngoài ra, dù được chống nắng nhưng da mình không hề bị không căng hay kích ứng nhờ thành phần sữa ong chúa, hyaluronic acid và tinh chất từ trái thanh yên có trong sản phẩm giúp cung cấp độ ẩm cho da.
Tuy nhiên với những bạn có làn da cực dầu thì các bạn nên sử dụng thêm một lớp phấn phủ nhé. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm có chứa cồn và có mùi hương nhẹ nên bạn nào không thích thì nên lưu ý nè.
Điểm: 9/10 Bioré UV Aqua Rich Watery Gel sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da. Đặc biệt là da khô & hỗn hợp thiên khô, có thể dùng như lớp lót trang điểm.

*3. Kem chống nắng hóa học Eucerin Sun Gel-Creme Oil Control Dry Touch SPF 50+*





Kem chống nắng hóa học Eucerin Sun Gel-Creme Oil Control Dry Touch 50ml có giá khoảng 290.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học Eucerin Sun Gel-Creme Oil Control Dry Touch SPF 50+*
Dù không được quảng cáo rầm rộ nhưng kem chống nắng hóa học Eucerin Sun Gel-Creme Oil Control Dry Touch SPF 50+ vẫn luôn được lòng giới làm đẹp nhờ sự lành tính và an toàn.
Em kem chống nắng này được thiết kế dạng chai nhựa trắng đục, hình trụ và sử dụng vòi ấn giúp việc lấy sản phẩm dễ dàng và vệ sinh hơn. Kết cấu dạng gel creme dễ dàng tán đều và thẩm thấu vào da.
Điểm khiến mình an tâm ở em này đầu tiên là thành phần Licochalcone A & CA bảo vệ làn da dưới tác động của tia UVA xuyên qua da. Nên sử dụng em này giúp mình khá an tâm khi hoạt động ngoài trời.
Ngoài ra, thành phần Carnitine, Cyclomethicone và Behenyl còn hỗ trợ kiềm dầu và ngăn mụn trên da. Với làn da dầu mụn như da mình thì điểm này khiến mình rất hài lòng.
Đồng thời làn da của mình còn được cấp ẩm hiệu quả nhờ Cyclomethicone, Glycerine và Ethylhexylglycerin có trong sản phẩm.
Tuy nhiên sản phẩm có mùi hương nhẹ nên có lẽ sẽ khiến những bạn không thích mỹ phẩm có mùi phải cân nhắc trước khi mua đấy.
Điểm: 10/10 Do trong Eucerin Sun Gel-Creme Oil Control Dry Touch không có chứa các thành phần gây hại cho da và không chứa dầu khoáng nên đây sẽ là lựa chọn tốt với những bạn có làn da dầu, mụn.

*4. Kem chống nắng hóa học Paula's Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid SPF 30*





Kem chống nắng hóa học Paula's Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid 60ml có giá khoảng 1.050.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học Paula's Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid SPF 30*
Với châm ngôn “Beauty Begin with truth”, kem chống nắng hóa học Paula’s Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid của thương hiệu Paula’s Choice xuất xứ từ Mỹ luôn mang đến cho người dùng sự an tâm và tin cậy.
Đây là một trong những em kem chống nắng có thiết kế khiến mình bị thu hút ngay từ lần đầu nhìn thấy với dạng tuýp thon dài màu xanh dương rất mát mắt. Kết cấu của em này lỏng như lotion, rất dễ tán đều và thẩm thấu vào da.
Nghiên cứu bảng thành phần của Paula’s Choice Clear Ultra Light Daily Fluid bạn có thể thấy các thành phần chống nắng hóa học như Avobenzone, Octinoxate, Octocrylene tạo nên lớp bảo vệ da hiệu quả khỏi tia UVA/UVB.
Khi sử dụng em này da mình đang trong giai đoạn khá nhạy cảm, nhưng thành phần chiết xuất cúc la mã, trà xanh, nho, lựu đã hỗ trợ rất nhiều trong việc làm dịu da và cải thiện tình trạng mụn đỏ trên da mình. Ngoài ra, khả năng kiềm dầu của em này cũng khá tốt.
Điểm duy nhất ở em này khiến mình băn khoăn là giá thành khá cao so với các sản phẩm khác nên mình nghĩ sẽ hơi khó với những bạn học sinh sinh viên nếu muốn lựa chọn em ý.
Điểm: 9/10 đây là một trong những sản phẩm có thành phần lành tính nên sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da, đặc biệt là những bạn có làn da dầu mụn.

*5. Kem chống nắng hóa học Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50 PA++++*





Kem chống nắng hóa học Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50/PA++++ 80ml có giá khoảng 500.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50 PA++++*
Mình thấy Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50/PA++++ được thiết kế khá sang trọng với tuýp nhựa màu trắng và nắp màu bạc, khá nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi. Kết cấu của em này dạng gel nền nước khá là mỏng nhẹ nên dễ apply lên da.
Hiệu quả chống nắng của sản phẩm này khiến mình an tâm nhờ các thành phần Diethylamino Hydroxybenzoyl Hexyl Benzoate, Ethylhexyl Triazone bảo vệ da khỏi ánh nắng mặt trời và tia cực tím.
Khả năng kiềm dầu cũng được mình đánh giá cao do có chứa Silica. Dù sử dụng khá thường xuyên nhưng da mình vẫn giữ được độ ẩm nhất định mà không bị khô căng, mình nghĩ đây là “công lao” của các thành phần như Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, Panthenol…
Kiên trì sử dụng một thời gian da sẽ đều màu và sáng lên một chút. Tuy nhiên, khả năng thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông thì mình không đánh giá cao.
Tuy nhiên, khi apply em này trên da sẽ tạo nên độ bóng nhẹ nên bạn nào không thích da bóng thì nên cân nhắc nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Klairs Soft Airy UV Essence SPF50/PA++++ sẽ là lựa chọn tốt với mọi loại da, kể cả da nhạy cảm.

*6. Kem chống nắng hóa học Nivea UV Face Shine Control*





Kem chống nắng hóa học Nivea UV Face Shine Control 50ml có giá 250.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học Nivea UV Face Shine Control*
Nivea là thương hiệu của Úc xuất hiện khá sớm tại thị trường Việt Nam. Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm mua được các sản phẩm của hãng ở bất cứ đâu. Mùa hè này kem chống nắng hóa học Nivea UV Face Shine Control sẽ là gợi ý không tồi cho bạn.
Bao bì của em này là dạng tuýp nhựa dẻo, nắp bật chắc chắn dễ dàng sử dụng. Mỗi tuýp có dung tích 50ml nên cũng khá nhỏ gọn và dễ dàng mang theo bên mình. Mình thấy kết cấu có dạng kem, màu trắng đục và thấm khá nhanh trên da.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng hóa học với các thành phần như Homosalate, Avobenzone, Ethylhexyl Salicylate, Tinosorb S…. giúp bảo vệ làn da tránh khỏi tác động từ tia UV và ánh nắng mặt trời. Mình thấy da được bảo vệ tốt, kể cả vào những ngày đi biển.
Ngoài ra bảng thành phần còn chứa Glycerin, Tocopheryl Acetate đóng vai trò cân bằng độ ẩm. giúp da mình không bị khô căng khi tiếp xúc với tia UV.
Cá nhân mình thấy đây là lựa chọn khá ổn với những bạn có làn da dầu nhờ khả năng kiềm dầu ổn định, không bị xuống tone.
Tuy nhiên, em này có mùi hơi nồng nên bạn nào không thích mỹ phẩm có mùi thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Phù hợp với mọi loại da. Đặc biệt không gây bóng nhờn đối những bạn có làn da dầu và hỗn hợp thiên dầu.

*7. Kem chống nắng hóa học L’Oreal UV Perfect Super Aqua Essence SPF 50, PA++++*





Kem chống nắng hóa học L’Oreal UV Perfect Super Aqua Essence SPF 50, PA++++ 30ml có giá khoảng 148.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học L’Oreal UV Perfect Super Aqua Essence SPF 50, PA++++*
Em kem chống nắng này được thiết kế dạng tuýp nhựa dẹt, khá chắc tay và nhỏ gọn, dễ dàng mang theo khi ra ngoài. Mỗi tuýp chỉ khoảng 30ml. Kết cấu của kem khá mịn, dễ dàng tán đều và thẩm thấu nhanh trên da.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng thuần hóa học với các thành phần chống nắng như Tinosorb S, Uvinul A Plus, Tinosorb M, Octinoxate, Uvinul T 150… giúp bảo vệ làn da một cách hiệu quả. Cá nhân mình thấy em này có khả năng chống nắng tốt.
Thêm một điểm cộng là khi sử dụng da vẫn được giữ độ ẩm nhất định nhờ chứa Hyaluronic Acid. Mặc dù mình làm việc trong môi trường điều hòa, da thường bị khô nhưng em này đã hỗ trợ cân bằng ẩm khá tốt.
Sản phẩm không chứa các chất dễ gây kích ứng như cồn, paraben nên những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm cũng không cần lo ngại nhé.
Điểm trừ duy nhất là em này có mùi hương nên sẽ khiến những cô nàng không thích mỹ phẩm có mùi hơi không quen trong thời gian đầu sử dụng đấy nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Không chứa các chất độc hại, phù hợp dùng cho mọi làn da.

*8. Kem chống nắng hóa học Hamilton SPF 50+ Everyday Face Cream*





Kem chống nắng hóa học Hamilton SPF 50+ Everyday Face Cream 75ml có giá khoảng 240.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học Hamilton SPF 50+ Everyday Face Cream*
Bao bì của em này được thiết kế dạng tuýp nhựa dẻo màu trắng, họa tiết mosaic bắt mắt. Khi sử dụng mình thấy chất kem màu nude nhạt, không quá đặc và dễ dàng tán đều trên da mà không tạo cảm giác nhờn dính khó chịu.
Vì làm kem chống nắng hóa học nên em này chứa các thành phần quen thuộc như Avobenzone, Octocrylene, Uvinul T, 4-Methylbenzylidene Camphor giúp bảo vệ da dưới tác động của môi trường bên ngoài. Làn da của mình được chống nắng rất tốt.
Ngoài ra, mặc dù hoạt động trong thời tiết nóng bức nhưng da mình vẫn được kiểm soát lượng dầu thừa khá ổn định nhờ Silica có trong em này.
Bạn cũng không quá lo ngại về vấn đề da sẽ khô căng do Hamilton SPF 50+ Everyday Face Cream có thể cân bằng độ ẩm, chống oxy hóa với các chất như vitamin E, Hydroxyacetophenone.
Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm hiện chưa được phân phối chính thức tại thị trường Việt nên mình thấy rất khó tìm mua được.
Điểm: 9/10 Vì bảng thành phần rất lành tính nên những bạn da nhạy cảm với kem chống nắng hoặc các loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng da nói chung cũng có thể thoải mái sử dụng. Đặc biệt, có thể dùng làm kem lót trước khi trang điểm.

*9. Kem chống nắng hóa học Altruist Dermatologist Sunscreen*





Kem chống nắng hóa học Altruist Dermatologist Sunscreen 200ml có giá khoảng 205.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học Altruist Dermatologist Sunscreen*
Ấn tượng đầu tiên của mình về em này là thiết kế nền nã, nhìn khá đơn giản. Tuýp có dung tích lên tới 200ml nên mình dùng được khá lâu. Kết cấu của sản phẩm không quá đặc, khi apply lên da có độ bóng nhẹ.
Bảng thành phần của dòng kem chống nắng này thuần hóa học với hoạt chất Ethylhexyl Salicylate, Titanium Dioxide, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, Tris-Diphenyl Triazine với khả năng bảo vệ làn da hiệu quả dưới tác động từ ánh nắng.
Có 2 loại chỉ số SPF 30 và SPf 50, bạn có thể lựa chọn tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng. Nếu da bạn nhạy cảm và làm việc trong môi trường điều hòa thì mình nghĩ bạn nên chọn loại SPF 30 còn bình thường thì mình nghĩ 50 là phù hợp.
Ngoài ra mình thấy bảng thành phần còn chứa các chất dưỡng ẩm cho da hiệu quả như Glycerin, Propylene Glycol. Khi sử dụng mình thấy da vẫn giữ được độ ẩm nhất định mà không bị khô rát,
Thêm một điểm cộng là em này không chứa cồn, hương liệu và các chất gây hại cho da nên khá an toàn và lành tính.
Tuy nhiên, lớp finish của Altruist Dermatologist Sunscreen có tạo độ bóng nên mình khá không thích. Phù hợp với những bạn thích làn da tạo độ bóng khỏe, nếu không bạn có thể xử lý bằng phấn phủ.
Điểm: 9/10 Dùng cho cả mặt & toàn thân, phù hợp với các bạn từ da thường đến da khô, kể cả làn da nhạy cảm như trẻ em. Da dầu thì nên cân nhắc trước trước khi đưa ra quyết định nhé.

*10. Kem chống nắng hóa học Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 55*





Kem chống nắng hóa học Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 55 88ml có giá khoảng 270.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng hóa học Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 55*
Các dòng kem chống nắng của Neutrogena thường khá giống nhau với dạng tuýp nhựa dẻo đơn giản, cầm rất chắc tay. Kết cấu của em này mình thấy chất kem khá mỏng nhẹ, dễ tán lên da mà không hề gây cảm giác khó chịu.
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunscreen Broad Spectrum là dòng kem chống nắng hóa học sử dụng thành phần Avobenzone, Oxybenzone… nhằm ngăn chặn ảnh hưởng của tia UV lên da. Vậy nên sản phẩm có khả năng chống nắng rất tốt.
Với chỉ số SPF 55 mình thấy khá lý tưởng, không quá cao gây bí da và vẫn đủ để bảo vệ làn da một cách toàn diện, thời gian chống nắng có thể lên tới 80 phút. Theo cá nhân mình khi sử dụng thì bạn nên apply lại kem chống nắng sau khoảng 2 tiếng sử dụng.
Tuy nhiên mình nghĩ với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm khi sử dụng em này sẽ hơi có cảm giác rát và dễ bí da nên bạn nhớ lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả vùng da nhạy cảm. Thích hợp cho các bạn đi bơi, đi dã ngoại, hay hoạt động nhiều ngoài trời, hay dưới trời nóng bức gay gắt vì khả năng chịu nước khoảng 80 phút.

*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng tốt nhất bạn không thể bỏ qua
*Nên chọn mua kem chống nắng hóa học loại nào tốt nhất?*
Bạn nào có làn da nhạy cảm như mình sẽ hiểu được việc lựa chọn được một loại kem chống nắng phù hợp và hiệu quả là rất khó. Và *La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ *là một trong những dòng kem chống nắng khiến mình an tâm nhất khi sử dụng.





Kem chống nắng hóa học La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ 50ml có giá khoảng 475.000 đồng


Điều đầu tiên khiến mình thích ở em này là kết cấu dạng sữa lỏng nên rất dễ tán và thấm đều trên da mình mà không tạo cảm giác bết dính nhờ hạt Polymers.
La Roche-Posay Anthelios Invisible Fluid SPF 50+ đáp ứng được yêu cầu của mình là vừa chống nắng nhờ màng lọc độc quyền XL-Protect, vừa giúp dưỡng da, cung cấp độ ẩm cần thiết cho da với các thành phần như Glycerin.
Tóm lại, Khoedepez.com nghĩ đây sẽ là lựa chọn tốt nếu bạn muốn tìm một loại kem chống nắng hóa học an toàn và hiệu quả, kể cả với những làn da nhạy cảm.
Nguồn bài viết: Top 10 kem chống nắng hóa học an toàn & hiệu quả - Khoedepez


----------



## Đinh Thùy (9/12/21)

Ngày trước tìm hiểu về kem chống nắng mình còn loạn hết cả lên với kem chống nắng hóa học với kem chống nắng vật lý ấy ạ


----------

